# i7-2600K Kühler



## C4Alive (10. Oktober 2011)

*i7-2600K Kühler*

Hallo leute,
Hab in meinem Lian li PC-V353B gehäuse einen i7-2600k.
Dieser wird bis jetzt von einem Scythe Shuriken Rev.B drauf.
Im Idle hab ich ca. 30°C
In Prime95       ca. 76°C
In BF 3           ca. 73°C

Frischluft bekommt er genug, sind 2 x 120mm mit 1500 1/min in der fron und ein 80mm im heck.
ein paar Luft löcher werden noch gebohrt. aber daran liegts denk nicht.

Meine frage, dass muss doch besser gehen.
Hab in der höhe maximal 10,5 cm.
danke für antworten.


----------



## Jackey555 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

Hast du die CPU übertaktet? Falls du noch gar keine Hand angelegt hast empfehle ich dir die CPU zu undervolten. Die neuen I7 haben ordentlich Spielraum nach unten und die CPU wird deutlich kühler. Der Big Shuriken ist für die Bauart eigentlich relativ potent.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

Vielleicht diesen Kühler mit einem kräftigerem Lüfter?


----------



## Jackey555 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

Ich denke der hat schon diesen Kühler verbaut. Wenn du wirklich eine Hohe Kühlleistung willst empfiehlt sich in deinem Fall evtl eine Kompaktwasserkühlung wie z.B. die H60. Platz für 120mm Lüfter (und Radi) hast du ja.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Ich denke der hat schon diesen Kühler verbaut. Wenn du wirklich eine Hohe Kühlleistung willst empfiehlt sich in deinem Fall evtl eine Kompaktwasserkühlung wie z.B. die H60. Platz für 120mm Lüfter (und Radi) hast du ja.


Er hat den Shuriken mit 100mm Lüfter, dieser bietet 120mm Modellen Platz. Für seinen Kühler gibt es keine potentere Lüfter als das was eh schon drauf ist. Notfalls im Bios mal die Lüftersteuerung anpassen.


----------



## C4Alive (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

ach das is doch *******. 
beim gaming 73°C is einfach zu viel.

was haltet ihr vom Prolimatech _Samuel 17?

kann natürlich auch noch nen anderen lüfter drauf packen auf meinen Scythe. nicht diesen slim stream.
Kompackwasserkühlung is evtl ne gute idee.
muss halt nur den radiator unterbringen. 
und da is nicht viel platz.
hab a paar bilder auf der PC games und Alternate Facebook seite gepostet.

_


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

Da finde ich hat der Big Shuriken mehr Kühlfläche, nur ist dem sein Slim Lüfter nicht das prallste wsa Luftdurchsatz angeht.


----------



## C4Alive (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

ja den welchen du vorgeschlagen hast, der ist auch größer.
hat glaub auch mehr.

ich hab ja den rev.b
Shuriken Rev. B
der hat mehr
Big Shuriken 2

da muss ich wohl auf den suhriken 2 umsteigen. 
bracuht wer nen rev b.?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

Dazu dann vielleicht noch den Scythe Slip Stream PWM 120x120x25mm, 1300rpm, 125.4m³/h, 26.5dB(A), da hätte man quasi den doppelten Luftdurchsatz des Werkslufters


----------



## C4Alive (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

ja lüfter muss was anderes drauf. lautstärke is scheiß egal. 
hab ne gtx 580 mit alpenföhn peter und 3 x 80mm auf 2200 1/min.
die macht genug krach.


----------



## Jackey555 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Er hat den Shuriken mit 100mm Lüfter



Stimmt! Fail meinerseits.

Wenn Läutstärke wirklich egal ist nimm eine Kompaktwasserkühlung. Da hast du die bestmögliche Kühlung


----------



## OctoCore (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Stimmt! Fail meinerseits.
> 
> Wenn Läutstärke wirklich egal ist nimm eine Kompaktwasserkühlung. Da hast du die bestmögliche Kühlung


 
Im Vergleich zu was?  Dann muss es aber schon was Größeres als eine H50 oder H70 sein.


----------



## Jackey555 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

Im Vergleich zu max 10,5 cm Hohen herkömmlichen Top Blow Kühlern die der TE als max Höhe vorgegeben hat.


----------



## C4Alive (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

ich denk das ich mit dem ganz gut bedient sein könnte, muss mir mal noch paar ergebnisse zum i7-2600 einholen.
er läuft noch auf standard 3,4.
kann aber jeder zeit mehr werden. 
also paar reserven sind nicht schlecht.
KÜHLER H2O 620


----------



## Jackey555 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

Meiner Meinung nach eine sehr gute Wahl für dich. Mir wäre es zu laut, aber bei high rpm kannst du unwahrscheinlich gut takten mit dem Ding.


----------



## C4Alive (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

Wie schon gesagt, lautstärke is mir relativ egal. 
da ich sowieso immer mit headset zocke und nicht vom lüfterkrach mitbekomme.
danke für die antworten


----------



## Jackey555 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

Also wenn es mit dem Platz ausreicht (kann ich nicht wirklich abschätzen). Wäre eine H70 natürlich noch leistungsstärker.


----------



## C4Alive (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Also wenn es mit dem Platz ausreicht (kann ich nicht wirklich abschätzen). Wäre eine H70 natürlich noch leistungsstärker.


 

Ne denke greif zu Antec H2O 620, die is noch recht kompakt.


----------



## Jackey555 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

Ok. Dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Kühler und gib mal Rückmeldung was es gebracht hat.


----------



## L3stat (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

Womit hast du die Temps denn gemessen?Evtl einfach ein Bios Fehler?Würde es mal mit Coretemp überprüfen,mir scheinen die Werte schon sehr hoch....


----------



## C4Alive (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*



L3stat schrieb:


> Womit hast du die Temps denn gemessen?Evtl einfach ein Bios Fehler?Würde es mal mit Coretemp überprüfen,mir scheinen die Werte schon sehr hoch....


 
einmal mit speedfan und einmal mit Coretemp.
da waren evtl 2-3°C schwankungen.


----------



## C4Alive (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Ok. Dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Kühler und gib mal Rückmeldung was es gebracht hat.


 

jo mach ich. kann aber noch ein bis zwei wochen dauern.


----------



## L3stat (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

Dann man viel Erfolg,hoffen wir das löst dein Problem


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

Viel Glück, auf das Ergebnis bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## C4Alive (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

So hab jetzt mal den Big shuriken 2 rev von nem kumpel geliehen.
mal schauen was die paar mehr heatpipes, größere fläche und nen schöner 120mm lüfter bringt.
Am freitag oder samstag kommen die ergebnisse.


----------



## C4Alive (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

So Jungs jetzt ist der big Shuriken drauf, hab nen anständigen 2000 1/min Lüfter drauf. 120mm.
wenn ich prime95 und FurMark gleichzeitig laufen lasse.
bekomm ich auf die cpu nen max wert von 82°C!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
graka gtx580 bleibt auf 56°C.

wenn ich nur Prime95 laufen lasse ist der Big shuriken kälter als der shuriken rev. B. aber nur mit anderen 120mm lüfter. mit slim scyth lüfter bis auf 1 grad kälter. also kein unterschied zu shuriken rev.b und big shuriken. schade.

mit dem                     Sharkoon SE Fan 2000 1/min
shuriken rev.b:    ca. 76°C
big shuriken   :    ca. 65°C

Jetzt muss wohl undervolting her.


----------



## C4Alive (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

oder di antec h2o 620.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

Gute Frage, irgendwie ist das Gehäuse für diese Hardware wohl nicht so geeignet


----------



## C4Alive (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Gute Frage, irgendwie ist das Gehäuse für diese Hardware wohl nicht so geeignet


 
da hast du recht,
abe macht es denn nciht mehr spaß etwas zu schaffen für wa es nciht gedacht war.
alles in ein großes gehäuse bauen kann ja auch jeder.


----------



## C4Alive (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

hier mal einige wenige bilder


----------



## Jackey555 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

Jetzt fällt mir noch Folgendes ein.



C4Alive schrieb:


> Frischluft bekommt er genug, sind 2 x 120mm mit 1500 1/min in der fron und ein 80mm im heck.
> ein paar Luft löcher werden noch gebohrt. aber daran liegts denk nicht.



Im Moment beförderst du deutlich mehr Luft in das Gehäuse als hinaus. Das kann sich kontraproduktiv auf die Temps auswirken. Eventuell kannst du ja die (zugegeben recht unkonventionelle) Methode probieren den Luftstrom zu drehen. Das Heißt der 80mm befördert hinten Luft hinein, die 2 120mm Lüfter ziehen vorne Luft heraus.



C4Alive schrieb:


> Jetzt muss wohl undervolting her.



Undervolting bringt wie bereits erwähnt einiges, da der 2600K schon bei Standartvoltage einen hohen Takt mitmacht vermute ich eine relativ hohes Undervoltingpotential.(Mutmaßung, keine eigene Erfahrung)

Wenn du jedoch das Taktpotential ausschöpfen möchtest wird wohl kein Weg an einer Kampaktwasserkühlung vorbeiführen.


----------



## C4Alive (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

hmmmmm,
weis nicht ob es was ausmacht wenn er zuviel frischluft bekommt.?!
kann ich mir jetzt nicht erklären. aber es wär mal ein versuch wert. das auf jedenfall.
aber die antec is schon bestellt und dürft morgen oder übermorgen ankommen. Samstag gibts die erstens test´s.


----------



## Jackey555 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

Grundsätzlich sollte immer mehr Luft raus als reinbefördert werden. Auf diese Weise werden Hotspots vermieden. Einblasende Lüfter sind überbewertet. Was soll passieren wenn nur Lüfter raussaugen und kein einbalsender Lüfter montiert ist? Es entsteht definitiv kein Vakuum, sondern die kühle Frischluft wird auch ohne Lüfter durch die Front eingesaugt. 

Die Warme Luft muss einfach möglichst effizient aus dem Case befördert werden.


----------



## C4Alive (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

ja wer mich jetzt mal dran machen die 120er als absaugung zu installieren und den einen 80er im heck als blower.
wird sich zeigen obs kälter wird.
die antec is schon bestellt. werd diese auch mal ausprobieren. 
THX an alle antworten


----------



## Jackey555 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

Rückmeldung wäre nett. Interessantes Projekt.


----------



## C4Alive (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

ja mach ich. spätestens kommende woche.


----------



## C4Alive (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

Soooo Jungs,
die Ergebnisse sind da.
Hab jetzt nur Prime 95 Tests gemacht um jetzt das augenmerk uafdie CPu kühler und Luftführungssystem zu legen.
Jeder Test hat sich über 20 minuten erstreckt.
Dazwischen wurde immer eine 15 minuten pause eingelegt.

Das 1. Bild welches etwas abgeschnitten ist, da gehts los.
dann nach rechts weiter.

*1. Bild:* Big Shuriken mit Sharkoon 120mm Lüfter @ 2000 1/min. Sharkoon 80mm im heck nach draußen @ 2000 1/min. Sharkoon 3 x 80mm auf Graka  einblasend @ 2000 1/min. Alpenföhn Föhn120 Wing Boost 2 x 120mm @ 1500 1/min einblasend.

*2. Bild:* Gleiche Config. Gleichen Lüfter. Gleiche Drehzahl. Die Alpenföhn Lüfter wurden nun umgedreht und saugen die Luft aus dem Gehäuse raus. Somit bringen 2 x 120mm und ein 80mm Lüfter Luft nach draußen.
Dabei ist unter anderm die GPU temp um 5-6°C gefallen. nur mal so neben bei. 

*3. Bild:* Gleiche Config. Gleichen Lüfter. Gleiche Drehzahl. wie bei 2.!!!!
Jetzt mit Antec H2O 620. Radiator Sizt vor dem 120 mm Lüfter. Also der lüfter ist am gehäuse. Der Radiator wird nun von Außen Durchsaugt.(mit warmer gehäuseluft)
*
4. Bild*: Gleichen Lüfter. Gleiche Drehzahl. wie bei 2. mit Antec H2O 620
Nur saugt ein 120mm lüfter an der Graka ab. Ein 120mm bläßt auf den radiator nach innen mit frischluft von draußen.

Grundsätzlich hätte ich mir noch besser werte von der "Wakü" erwünscht!!!!!

Im anhang ein paar Bilder.


----------



## C4Alive (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

Also wie ihr an den Temps sehen könnt macht es Keinen unterschied zwischen rein oder rausblaßen.
das einzige  war das die GPU um a paar grad gesunken ist. beim ausblaßen.


----------



## Jackey555 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*



C4Alive schrieb:


> Somit bringen 2 x 120mm und ein 80mm Lüfter Luft nach draußen.



Ich hätte den 80mm einblasen lassen, den Airflow also einfach drehen. So arbeiten die Lüfter gegeneinander.



C4Alive schrieb:


> Nur saugt ein 120mm lüfter an der Graka ab. Ein 120mm bläßt auf den radiator nach innen mit frischluft von draußen.


Grundsätzlich würde ich diese Lüfter (sind ja alle 3 in einer Reihe oder?) alle in die gleiche Richtung blasen lassen, oder ganz auf diese verzichten, falls die GPU temp nicht signifkant steigt. Eventuell erhälst du ja ansatzweise einen "Airflow"



C4Alive schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hätte ich mir noch besser werte von der "Wakü" erwünscht!!!!!



Was erwartest du, die Temps sind um 10 Grad gefallen und du hast keine Gehäuse vom Schlage eines Coolermaster HAF. Bei so einem Käsewürfel sind etwas höhere Temperaturen zu erwarten. Mit deinen Temps kannst du zumindest mit Standart Vcore noch etwas takten.


----------



## C4Alive (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

Käsewürfel, sehr geiles wort. ^^
also die 3 80mm blasen nach wie vor auf den gpu kühler.
es sind 2 x 120 in der front.
davon ist der auf der Graka seite absaugend und der 120mm auf der cpu seite einblaßend durch radi. diese luft wird dann durch die zusätzlichen luftlöcher und nen 80mm abgesaugt.

Hier ne kleines bild. die pfeile zeigen die richtung der Lüfter auf.
Die kleinen sind die 80mm die großen die 120mm.


----------



## Jackey555 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

Dreh den Radiator um, also beide 120 mm ausblasend. lass den einzelnen 80er einblasen.

Bei den 3 in Reihe geschalteten 80ern würde ich bei o.g. Konfiguration ausprobieren: Einblasen, ausblasen oder ganz ausschalten.


----------



## C4Alive (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

mmmmhh, den einen 80 werd ich mal einblasen lassen. und den radi nochmal umdrehen das die 120er ausblasen.

Die 3 in reihe find ich eigentlich ganz gut, da die ja auf den alpenföhn peter draufblasen.


----------



## C4Alive (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

wobei ich ja sagen muss, ich bin jetzt recht zufrieden mit den ergebnissen.
ist also nicht mehr so viel handlungsbedarf. ^^


----------



## Jackey555 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*



C4Alive schrieb:


> Die 3 in reihe find ich eigentlich ganz gut, da die ja auf den alpenföhn peter draufblasen.



Oh stimmt, kein Platz für andere Lüfter, dann wirst du die weiterhin blasen lassen müssen.


----------



## C4Alive (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Oh stimmt, kein Platz für andere Lüfter, dann wirst du die weiterhin blasen lassen müssen.



nope, keine anderen lüfter, kein platz. kanns dir ja gern via bildern zeigen. 
ich wollte ja son kleine gehäuse, deshalb is das okay.


----------



## Jackey555 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

Versuch dennoch mal die beiden 120 ausblasen zu lassen und den einzelnen 80er enblasend, also drehen.


----------



## C4Alive (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

die 120mm er hab ich schon ausblasend montiert und getestet.
evtl, bau ich es nochmal um, aber könnt sein das ich keinen bock mehr hab. 
ist alles nciht so einfach in dem gehäuse.


----------



## Jackey555 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

Jo temps sind ja besser. Ich würde dennoch basteln bis es optimal ist.


----------



## C4Alive (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

Naja wo de recht hast hast de recht,
lüfter umbauen is ja noch das einfachste an der ganzen geschichte.


----------



## Jackey555 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: i7-2600K Kühler*

Mhh, auf jeden Fall die beiden 120er in die gleiche Richtung blasen  lassen. Entweder einblasend oder ausblasend. Ich wurde ausblasend  probieren. Den einzelnen 80mm auch in die gleiche Richtung blasen lassen  und nicht gegeneinander arbeiten lassen. Also in diesem Fall  einblasend.

Wohlbemerkt hast im Anfangspost eine Temperatur bei Prime von 76 Grad erwähnt. Ergo hast du deine Temps um 20 Grad gesenkt und bist im Moment im absolut unkritischen Bereich.

Je nach Güte deiner CPU kannst du ja noch etwas rausholen. Fixe deine Spannungen auf Standart und setze den Multi mal für 4GHZ hoch. Ich habe häufig von 2600Ks gelesen die sich bei 4GHZ noch undervolten lassen. Du kannst also eventuell danach dann in kleinen Schritten mit der Vcore runter. Hierdurch kannst du die Temps bei mehr Leistung noch etwas absenken. Aber wie immer gilt ausprobieren.


----------

